# 1967 Pontiac Tempest LS1 Swap



## chiropaul (Feb 22, 2013)

This is my first post on this forum, I have been on here quite a bit during my project getting info and thought it was a good point to introduce myself and share my project (so far) with you all.

I picked up a clean 1967 Tempest dirt cheap from a guy on craigslist and it originally came with a Pontiac 400 and a TH350 (with no reverse). The 400 had a bottom end knock and I knew it was living on borrowed time. About 3 weeks later the motor went kaboom. Instead of putting a bunch of money in the 400 I decided to put an LS1 (with a bunch of N/A mods) in there with a TH400 behind it. Took a little longer than I thought but its running and doing so VERY strong (450hp or so). 

Problem I am having now is I have ZERO traction!! I have brand new shocks and springs, and new upper lower control arms for the front and rear that I am going to install. But I need to figure out the biggest tire I can get under this thing for now. I am reading I would need to modify the frame to really tub the thing. 

Any suggestions you guys have would be very helpful!!!

Here are a couple vids of the car after I got it running on Monday.

1967 LS1 Tempest First drive 1 - YouTube
1967 Tempest LS1 first drive 2 - YouTube
1967 Tempest LS1 Swap - YouTube

My build thread over on LS1tech.com 1967 Pontiac Tempest (A body) LS1 Swap UPDATED W/VIDEO - LS1TECH


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Sound ignorant, I love it. What mods to the LS?

Really shouldn't have to tub to get that car to hook. With the right tire and suspension setup it should be fine.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Sound ignorant, I love it. What mods to the LS?
> 
> Really shouldn't have to tub to get that car to hook. With the right tire and suspension setup it should be fine.


Agreed. What tire are you running?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Drag radials, or drop the tire pressure down 10 on good tires. I got 275 60's in the wheel well. Others figured out how to get 295s in there with stock wheel wells. Nice ride, have fun!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum, nice Tempest. 5" backspace rims should get you 275's on without tubbing, 295's if you shave the wheel well lip back or roll it in. Tubular or boxed rear control arms and drag bags in the rear springs won't hurt either.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Getting the car to hook is more about suspension, partly about tire. You say you've got replacement control arms? Which ones?

Also consider adjustable shocks (double adjustable are best) that allow you to tune the suspension extension and compression rates. 

There's a book you should research: Door Slammers: The Chassis Book: Dave Morgan: 9780963121707: Amazon.com: Books

Some of the topics are more into purpose-built race cars, but it will still give you a good understanding of the dynamics at launch along with ways to make it better.

My 69 is carrying probably around 530 or so HP (with a Pontiac "400"  ) and it hooks pretty doggone well on Nitto P275r/60 -15 drag radials.










Bear


----------



## chiropaul (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you guys for the compliments and suggestions!!! I have boxed control arms from a friend who was building a 67' chevelle. He is running camaro front and rear setup, he's also running a twin turbo LS1. I have Koni adjustable shocks and eibach springs both brand new. Disc conversion for front and rear as well. 

Mods to LS1 I have are LS6 intake, upgraded valves and springs, MS4 cam (Texas speed) 36lb injectors, Bosch 044 fuel pump (can support 900hp) and long tube headers. Computer tuned by Texas speed and performance. This same motor was in a 70 Nova that was running a base map tune and it ran 12.0 flat in upper 90* temps. With my tune we are thinking easily over 400hp to wheels. Corvette motors with less specs are good for 405 (Z06). 

I'm leaving nice long tire mark (only one lmao) everywhere I go and I'm pretty sure my neighbors hate me every time I start it up. Do you guys think there needs to be any frame bracing done to stiffen up the car??


----------



## chiropaul (Feb 22, 2013)

BearGFR said:


> Getting the car to hook is more about suspension, partly about tire. You say you've got replacement control arms? Which ones?
> 
> Also consider adjustable shocks (double adjustable are best) that allow you to tune the suspension extension and compression rates.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions. I just bought that book on amazon, will definitely read up!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you will spin that peg leg all day long especially with street tires, get a posi. Gotta love a car that makes little children cry in fear, All our neighbors love us...


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> you will spin that peg leg all day long especially with street tires. All our neighbors love us...


LOL - no doubt! Sometimes on the weekend, I'll take all my toys for a little dash down the road (ya know, to keep fuel turned over and batteries charged) and the guy across the road will be out in the yard with a expression like "Really? REALLY???" I think of all my hot rods, he hates my Deuce and a half more than any of them. I've caught him making fanning motions when I pull out of the driveway rolling smoke and the whistler turbo screamin' -lol


----------



## chiropaul (Feb 22, 2013)

Instg8ter said:


> you will spin that peg leg all day long especially with street tires, get a posi. Gotta love a car that makes little children cry in fears, All our neighbors love us...


It's funny you said this because you can hear my 3 year old crying in the first 2 videos. She won't ride in my car now. Lmao. 

I was at the grocery store and a guy was walking by with his 6-7 y/o son and I fired it up. I'm pretty sure the kid shit his pants. Was hilarious. :rofl:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I missed the fact that you don't have a limited-slip diff in that car. If that's the case, then you'll have to "fix" that before you'll have any hope of getting it to hook.

Do not pass "Go", do not collect $200. 

Bear


----------



## chiropaul (Feb 22, 2013)

BearGFR said:


> I missed the fact that you don't have a limited-slip diff in that car. If that's the case, then you'll have to "fix" that before you'll have any hope of getting it to hook.
> 
> Do not pass "Go", do not collect $200.
> 
> Bear


This is in the works. Picking up brand new rear end with eaton posi and new axles (with camaro discs) for 750


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

It Needs a posi and a little shock and spring work. My car is all stock (71 Cutlass Still an A body) And hooks all day long with stock tubs. Mine if full race suspesion. Moroso Coils all around. I have sean outher coils work good. But no need to tub yet. Also Good tires make all the difference too.


----------



## chiropaul (Feb 22, 2013)

Got the brand new rear end in with 3.73's, Yukon Axles and an Eaton Posi. And new rear drums. $700 can't beat that. Runs WAYYYY better!!!


----------



## chiropaul (Feb 22, 2013)

New rear end


----------

